# $150 bonafide big box



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Still in the process.
8'x4'x4' .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Super nice Nm156! I like the front and back vents going all the way across at the top. I'll seriously consider that the next time I build a coop. The only difference is I'd build it up on 4x4 landscaping posts, about 2.5' up.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

30 2x4s and 6 sheets of 4'x 8' osb and some 1''x2''x6' trim pieces.
I bought the economy studs at $1.69 each,what a pain they were so chewed,warped and twisted it was hard getting everything straight.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice!I have mine up on cinder blocks,too.When we moved it last year,we put almost 30 cinder blocks under it bc the floor collapsed from walking on it over time.Now,the blocks hold the weight,not the wood,Plus,it's not hospitable for rodents and I can get poison under there if I have to.Are you going to paint it?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'm thinking about vinyl siding it.I'm also thinking about recycling my feed bags on the sides like a Tyvex wrap,but since it's not Tyvex i'm wondering if it would backfire and do the opposite of Tyvex.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting idea with the feed bags. Who gets to live in this new coop?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Who gets to live in this new coop?


The husband? 

Looks great!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The lumber place has vinyl siding scraps/damaged pieces for $.99 each.So for about $35 i can side it.It will have some mismatched pieces though.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Vinyl siding-very fancy even if it's a little mismatched.Your flock will be proud to call that home.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

$185 total .Nothing is perfect or straight......


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

"Nothing is perfect or straight." Hahaha you're being modest, wish I had your carpentry skills.
No need for insulation for coops here where I live. Those Nutrena sacks make excellent trash bags in our sheds.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Nm, that looks great! I love the way you are using the empty feed bags for insulation ! Like Dawg, I don't have any need for insulation. I use them for trash bags.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

37 this morning ...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yikes! It's 55 here in Ok.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Siding is done.Still have to trim out the top of the sides.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Really nice set-up.Your chickens will be proud to call that home.Do you have a name for your new coop?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice!

I have an A frame coop that needs to be remodeled and made stronger. I'll post a picture when I'm ready and maybe you can give me ideas of what can come off.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Recycled some side panels from the old barn for the tops of the sides.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a nice looking coop!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks.............


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Added a little window on the door.If it ever gets above 70 I'm going to do some chalking and paint the trim.Also going to add a pop door to the bottom of the door.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------

